# Gulp rigging advice



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm new to Gulp rigging and was wondering how everyone does it. I have some 4" shrimp and felt like they were heavy enough to cast without a jig head. They were but I soon found that they didn't sink very fast and I don't think they even made it to the bottom. I've used grubs before and I assume you would rig them the same. What size/shape/color works well with them? Has anyone had any sucess using bullet weights? Most of the jig heads I use with grubs have eyes painted on them. They look out of place on a shrimp. 

Imostly want to target flounder with the Gulps. I do pretty good with specks and reds using flashfoil swim shads (see I share). It's the flounder that eludes me.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

1/8th oz 'tournament choice' jig heads with a 3" gulp shrimp... they have mustad ultrapoint hooks, and are sharp as hell... color doesn't matter to me personally, it's all about location... if the fish are there, they'll eat it..

ooh, the only place i've found that sells the jigheads is Academy, it's like 3 bucks for a 5-pack.

try live bait too, that's the last meal the 6+ lb flatty that is in my photo gallery had.

hope this helps.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ya, I just put a hook through em and then do a split shot weight about an inch from it.. it sinks pretty good and stays underwater while reeling in..


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I'm fishing in the Kayak Tourny Saturday and will only have time for one tackle store run when I get back in town Friday just before the Captains meeting. Academy it is! I'll have my baitnet and will probably pick up some real shrimp too. I've heard so many good things about Gulps that I've got to start trying them.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I like tham on anywhere from 1/16 to 1 oz jig heads. The most common being 1/8, 1/4, and 3/8. It all dpends on what application you are using them for. I have seen them work on a carolina rig too


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Mark - white 3" Gulp shrimp on white 1/8 oz or 1/16 oz jigheads. The lighter jig lets it bounce nicer along the bottom. If the water is muddy I will add a silver beetle spin blade...


----------



## Lucky Strike (Apr 17, 2008)

White Jig Head w/ New Penny 3" Gulp Shrimp. Flounder cannot resist. Fished yesterday, my wife with live shrimp and me with Gulp. Caught two flounder back to back and lost a couple more. My wife did not catch anything on the live shrimp. She switched to the Gulp and soon landed a nice flounder.

Good luck to you.


----------



## bobbster (Apr 23, 2008)

Where is the best place to get gulp here in town/


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Wal-Mart, Academy, Outcast, GBB&T all carry them. They can be pricy so just check for the sales.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I just started using gulps recently and have caught flounder on themrigged with a jig head. A strip of croaker or white trout belly tagged on a jig head will do just as well. Flounders will eat just about anything that is dragged slowly in front of them, live or dead.


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks again for the advice. One more question.. I went ahead and bought a bucket of gulps. Will storing othersoft baitssuch as Calcutta flashfoil swim shads and anything else in the gulp juice contaminate the magic smell?


----------

